# Irvine Warehouse Beware of the Tolls!



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You can set your map to avoid all toll roads. Amazon does NOT reimburse you for tolls. 

BTW, does anyone else prefer daytime delivery? Takes 2 long to find street address at night imo.


----------



## iyengar (Oct 7, 2016)

Tolls are not a problem, Its those apartments in Irvine Spectrum


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

iyengar said:


> Tolls are not a problem, Its those apartments in Irvine Spectrum


Please, tell me about it.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Only problem is when you avoid the toll roads, the alternate routes are usually longer and have more traffic which would cost you about the same in paying for tolls. I usually just think of 1 mile = 1 dollar so if an alternate route is 4 miles longer than toll route, you're paying $4 more for using the alternate route anyways.



iyengar said:


> Tolls are not a problem, Its those apartments in Irvine Spectrum


After a few months, you kinda become familiar with all the different numbering schemes of the apartment complexes. I actually prefer Irvine deliveries over Long Beach and Laguna Beach deliveries since I don't have to put so many miles on my car.


----------

